# Hello, everyone. I am in trouble again.



## MiniSilkys (Jan 20, 2020)

My Peanut lost all of her triplets. She is now having trouble herself. She is slow, losing weight, stumbling once in a while. She fell over a tree root today and could not raise herself up. I rolled her over and held her until she could get up. Yesterday, I have her 1 ml high level vit b complex, probiotics, and some Jumpstart plus. Today I gave her 2 ml b complex and some Jumpstart plus. I have no vet close that does goats. They don't even carry thiamine. Don't do housecalls unless you have lots of cattle and money. I have to try to get supplies through the mail. Most I can't get due to no rx. I don't want to lose her. Last February she went blind for 1 week. I babied her for 2 weeks until she recovered. She gave birth Oct 23. And lost her first triplet at 2 weeks, her second at 2 months and the last at 2 1/2 months. She did not have an problems until the last week. Just been getting slower.
@Goat Whisperer @frustratedearthmother @Nifty @Southern by choice @B&B Happy goats @OneFineAcre @animalmom @babsbag @Pearce Pastures @RollingAcres @farmerjan @Wehner Homestead @Sweet horizon Nigerians see
what do you think?


----------



## babsbag (Jan 21, 2020)

Is she tested for Johnes?  And how about a fecal?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Can you try to feed her some molasses and some sweet feed mixed in with corn..that usually gets their appetite going.  Then introduce grain?  Warm molasses water.  Do you think she could need the Calciumgluconate? It could be milk fever?  I’m just throwing out suggestions that I was getting myself prepared for...if she hsd problems before the birth, could it have been toxemia?this might be a helpful link....scroll down..it lists how to treat toxemia after kidding..if you think that’s what she might have...she you said she acted funny before..it also lists symptoms of how goats act while they are pregnant with toxemia. https://fiascofarm.com/goats/ketosis.htm.  I’m hoping any of this might help??


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 21, 2020)

You're saying she aborted these at separate times?

Yep, could be toxemia, progressing to other issues.  Does she get vit/min mix?   I'm with others...power punch, warm molases, add some vit/min to water and syringe it.  You can get high content Vit B at most TSC....when was she last dewormed?  Any fever?  She may be going septic if the kids were dead very long before expulsion.  May need antibiotics.

How is she doing?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 21, 2020)

I agree with @Mini Horse on  the toxemia, have had that same experience....follow her suggestions asap to try and save your doe.     good luck to you


----------



## babsbag (Jan 21, 2020)

She says that she gave birth on Oct 23 so I doubt toxemia. Losing all the babies I would guess coccidia, ecoli, or parasites.


----------



## D and L Meadows (Jan 21, 2020)

I would test her for CAE and Johnes. What minerals do you feed? 
Did you ever check the kids for coccidia? 
For right now, I'd put her on Excenel and dexamethazone and deworm her with Valbazen at 1cc/10 lbs and ivermectin 1cc/110 lbs depending if your area is resistant to ivermectin or not. And keep doing the vit. B etc like you have been. You could try doing a high dose of the vit B complex. It's water based so you have to give a huge amount before you over dose. We usually give 3cc for a Nigerian 2x per day. 
Is she eating or drinking anything?
Hope she pulls through!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 21, 2020)

Good advice from D and L Meadows, but I think she said she doesn't have access to prescription meds …   I believe Excenel and Dex  both require a prescription.  

Have you taken her temp?


----------



## D and L Meadows (Jan 21, 2020)

Oh yeah. Didn't see that. Yes they do require prescription.  How frustrating! 

You could at least start her on bio-mycin. That would be better than nothing, TSC carries it I think.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Jan 21, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Can you try to feed her some molasses and some sweet feed mixed in with corn..that usually gets their appetite going.  Then introduce grain?  Warm molasses water.  Do you think she could need the Calciumgluconate? It could be milk fever?  I’m just throwing out suggestions that I was getting myself prepared for...if she hsd problems before the birth, could it have been toxemia?this might be a helpful link....scroll down..it lists how to treat toxemia after kidding..if you think that’s what she might have...she you said she acted funny before..it also lists symptoms of how goats act while they are pregnant with toxemia. https://fiascofarm.com/goats/ketosis.htm.  I’m hoping any of this might help??


She was mostly blind Feb 2019. She didn't have any more problems until last week. Her last triplet died at 2 1/2 months old. She was already weaning him. She has always been a little slow (in a disabled way). Until she gave birth she was my fattest goat. I read somewhere last month that molasses containing feed was bad for goats. I stopped feeding them sweet feed. I tried hay from a new farm this year. It is much greener than the Bermuda I have been using. Doesn't smell so dusty. They eat it like crazy.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Jan 21, 2020)

No she did not abort any. The first one died at two weeks old. She was the smallest and was not getting enough milk. She refused to take a bottle. The second one died at two months old, then the third at 2 1/2 months old.


Mini Horses said:


> You're saying she aborted these at separate times?
> 
> Yep, could be toxemia, progressing to other issues.  Does she get vit/min mix?   I'm with others...power punch, warm molases, add some vit/min to water and syringe it.  You hac get high content Vit B at most TSC....when was she last dewormed?  Any fever?  She may be going septic if the kids were dead very long before expulsion.  May need antibiotics.
> 
> How is she doing?


----------



## MiniSilkys (Jan 21, 2020)

She eats everything and drinks till she looks like a barrel. What size needle do you use. I just can't stick that huge needle into my baby. 


D and L Meadows said:


> I would test her for CAE and Johnes. What minerals do you feed?
> Did you ever check the kids for coccidia?
> For right now, I'd put her on Excenel and dexamethazone and deworm her with Valbazen at 1cc/10 lbs and ivermectin 1cc/110 lbs depending if your area is resistant to ivermectin or not. And keep doing the vit. B etc like you have been. You could try doing a high dose of the vit B complex. It's water based so you have to give a huge amount before you over dose. We usually give 3cc for a Nigerian 2x per day.
> Is she eating or drinking anything?
> Hope she pulls through!


----------



## MiniSilkys (Jan 21, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Good advice from D and L Meadows, but I think she said she doesn't have access to prescription meds …   I believe Excenel and Dex  both require a prescription.
> 
> Have you taken her temp?


Oh no, I forgot to check temperature.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 21, 2020)

Well,  completely didn't read well.  Sorry.    I'm still on board with the vit/min!   20 gauge needle will work.

She will need a few months to rest and regain her health, with good feed.     Sorry you've lost the kids but, right now the doe needs TLC.   I'm sure you are giving her that.    If mine, I wouldn't breed her again until next winter.  She needs to rebuild.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Jan 21, 2020)

I am not if ever again at all. She is my sweetest one besides my bottle baby. Those needle are so huge.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Jan 21, 2020)

this were Peanut triplets. It was a family of nuts.

 this was a week old. Walnut (the boy) was in the corner beside mom asleep.



this was just before the first one (Butternut) died. She is one in front. As you can see, she had lost weight. Beginning of November.



this was just before Coconut died. She is the one with the white stripe. Dec 8.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Jan 21, 2020)

I forgot to mention, I give either vit/electrolytes in their water or acv in their water. 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 22, 2020)

Sweet feed is bad for goats during pregnancy because it gets them overweight..the babies get too big.  Sweet feed shouldn’t be given all the time to goats, but can be used as a treat, and like, to get them on the milk stand, etc.  But now that she’s not expecting anymore...you need to get her to eat.  Giving her sweet feed and molasses gets them to eat...it perks up the apppetite...then offer her grain...she needs grain sfter giveing birth, not alfalfa pellets


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 22, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Sweet feed is bad for goats during pregnancy because it gets them overweight..the babies get too big.  Sweet feed shouldn’t be given all the time to goats, but can be used as a treat, and like, to get them on the milk stand, etc.  But now that she’s not expecting anymore...you need to get her to eat.  Giving her sweet feed and molasses gets them to eat...it perks up the apppetite...then offer her grain...she needs grain sfter giveing birth, not alfalfa pellets


I’m so sorry about the losses...but you have to get her strong now!!  Get her eating!!


----------



## D and L Meadows (Jan 22, 2020)

Just a thought...do you vaccinate for CD&T?


----------



## MiniSilkys (Jan 22, 2020)

No, I never have. I have the vaccine now. I was going to start them on it this year. I just don't know when to give it. I have one that I figure is pregnant. She is starting to fill out. I have never lost any until 2019.


----------



## D and L Meadows (Jan 22, 2020)

You can start any time. Then give booster 3-4 weeks later and then give yearly. Give does 3-4 weeks before they kid. Kids get at 3-4 weeks of age, booster 3-4 weeks later, and then yearly. Dose is 2cc regardless. A good thing to have on hand is CD&T antitoxin. That's for emergency if you need it right away. Regular vaccine is toxiod. 
I don't think the problem is that, it just crossed my mind. Do you give selenium?


----------



## MiniSilkys (Jan 22, 2020)

I have a tube of selenium/ vit e gel for goats. Think I should give some? On the cd&t, what if you don't know if they are pregnant or when they will give birth?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 23, 2020)

They get selenium and vit E at 4 weeks and 2 weeks before kidding.  CD&T vaccine is typically given right before breeding season...I didn’t know this when got my goats, so I gave it to my girls once I found out..they were both pregnant. You also give it to the goat kids. The vaccine, I believe is a yearly thing..... C&D anititocin is totally different....this is kept on hand is the goats get into something, like they eat all the feed...or have rumen related issues..it’s for over eating problems..which can cause death in a goat.  The vaccine you give has this part in it...the C&D...the T stands for tetanus.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Jan 25, 2020)

How long should I give the vitamin b complex injections? Will it hurt her if I give her the cd&t vaccine now?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 26, 2020)

It will not hurt her to give the CD&T antivirus now...I had to give it to my girls while they were pregnant, because I didn’t know that I was supposed to do it before. As for the BComplex...that is so that is typically given while the animal is not well..not a regular thing.  It won’t hurt to give it constantly, but it’s expensive, so most people just give asneeded to make an animal feel better as needed.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 26, 2020)

CD&T should be given during the last month of a doe's pregnancy to impart the most immunity to her kids through her colostrum.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 26, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> CD&T should be given during the last month of a doe's pregnancy to impart the most immunity to her kids through her colostrum.


Right! I gave mine to the girls too early....


----------



## MiniSilkys (Jan 26, 2020)

@frustratedearthmother Peanut is not pregnant and not going to be for the next year or ever. But would it hurt her since she is not 100% right now?


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 27, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Right! I gave mine to the girls too early....



She will still pass immunity but, if it's been say a yr, not as strong in her system.   If within 6 mos, still decent.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Jan 27, 2020)

Thanks,@Mini Horses , so I can go ahead and give it to my other girls since I don't know due dates? But what about Peanut? I bought 1.87% ivermectin horse paste today. How much should I give 30-40 lb goat? @elevan @Baymule @babsbag @Mini Horses @Southern by choice


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Jan 30, 2020)

MiniSilkys said:


> My Peanut lost all of her triplets. She is now having trouble herself. She is slow, losing weight, stumbling once in a while. She fell over a tree root today and could not raise herself up. I rolled her over and held her until she could get up. Yesterday, I have her 1 ml high level vit b complex, probiotics, and some Jumpstart plus. Today I gave her 2 ml b complex and some Jumpstart plus. I have no vet close that does goats. They don't even carry thiamine. Don't do housecalls unless you have lots of cattle and money. I have to try to get supplies through the mail. Most I can't get due to no rx. I don't want to lose her. Last February she went blind for 1 week. I babied her for 2 weeks until she recovered. She gave birth Oct 23. And lost her first triplet at 2 weeks, her second at 2 months and the last at 2 1/2 months. She did not have an problems until the last week. Just been getting slower.
> @Goat Whisperer @frustratedearthmother @Nifty @Southern by choice @B&B Happy goats @OneFineAcre @animalmom @babsbag @Pearce Pastures @RollingAcres @farmerjan @Wehner Homestead @Sweet horizon Nigerians see
> what do you think?


Im sorry about the triplets... That feels so devastating... I know how difficult to raise goats or any other animal in that matter. we need to take care of our animals more... Good luck the next time.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Feb 1, 2020)

Peanut seems to be doing better.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 2, 2020)

MiniSilkys said:


> Peanut seems to be doing better.


Oh, that is sooo good to hear!


----------

